
Unsupervised learning for comprehensive forecasting of Alzheimer’s Disease - drams
https://venturebeat.com/2018/07/12/researchers-use-ai-to-predict-alzheimers-disease-progression/
======
mhkool
Dr Dale Bredesen reverses Alzheimer's for at least 5 years and in his view
there are 3 different causes of Alzheimer and hence patients need to get one
of 3 treatments.

There is nothing mysterious about the treatment of Bredesen: he optimises the
functioning of the whole body with optimization of 36 parameters. Varying from
sleep, exercise, Magnesium, Zinc, to stress management.

~~~
drams
This result concerns the simulation of disease progression among untreated
individuals. I'm not sure why it is relevant to mention therapeutic results...

